# Do you agree with the Nuge?



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Do you agree with Ted?*​
Yes4260.00%No2840.00%


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

"To show you how radical I am, I want carjackers dead. I want rapists dead. I want burglars dead. I want child molesters dead. I want the bad guys dead. No court case. No parole. No early release. I want 'em dead. Get a gun and when they attack you, shoot 'em." Ted Nugent


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

And I want speeders dead, even if its only 1 mile over. And those that park for too long in time limit parking. How about making it legal for me to shoot folks who piss me off in traffic. Lets get it on! If we are gonna shoot people, lets start shooting everybody for everything that makes us angry.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Dont forget all brown people, the unemployed and those who worship any differently than you! Even if in jest, its sad that anyone would claim to agree with such stupidity. I used to be a fan of Ted. I still appreciate the music he makes but the sonic thunder created by those blistering decibles over the years have vibrated his brain into a rotting puddle of liquid goo. uke:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

While I might not agree with all things Nuge, I'm all for immediate execution for the rapists and child molesters. There have been far too many of them released after being "rehabilitated", only to rape and molest again. Take them through the court process, if they are found guilty, eliminate them. As far out as Ted is, if you can sort the wheat from the chaff, there is some logic there. You need a sometimes box for your poll. Burl


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If they find it acceptable to kill over a million unborn children , they should have no problem wiping out the scourge that murder, rape and torture other human beings.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe we should execute Nugent for being an idiot.After all....Hitler executed retarded people and Ted's ideas are kind of similar....execute anyone we have problems with.

Maybe we can have Ted execute himself. :splat:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have talked to Ted N behind the scenes a couple times and like all celebs and or famous folks he has a public agenda and a private agenda. He really is way more down to earth than most know. Ted himself is way above killing humans, he might give them something to think about and the time to think about it tho. Go get'em Nuge


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I see were you are comming from Vandy, the part I don't understand is no court case? By the way weren't you the one who raped a minor? Oh wait.... it maybe a case of mistaken idenity? do you deserve a court case to prove your innocent or not?

TC


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

If he wanted them all dead, the cops wouldn't have anything to do.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

I am a bit at a loss TC those are not my words they are Ted's maybe before you start making accusations questioning my character you figgure out what a quote is. It is too bad that some people on this site dont know the difference between joking around and personal attacks. I was just wondering what people thought of the quote.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm against capital punishment and abortion. I am for protecting life and property. There are several things he says that I don't agree with, but that is the way it should be.

IaHunter


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Vandy, I was trying to make a point that got lost in the post, my bad. I find it odd that the poll shows many agree with Nuge yet most dont post anything as to why? I did see the quotations I did get ahead of myself in trying to make the point, and your right I know nothing of your character, but nor did I make any serious accusations. Actually I do know something of your character! Go Sioux!!!!

TC


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

the Nuge is a soldier for hunters and their rights, i think we are taking this quote out of context, what else did he say with this quote, its easy to put up a quote about something someone said and not have the rest of the story with it, is this quote from a song, or an article. You guys can rip the nuge all you want when he is out their everyday fighting to keep hunting as we know it alive. Ken W compares the nuge to hitler, thats laughable.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe he made those comments at a convention of the NRA....he is goofy enough to have meant every word of it....

Laughable????Hitler wanted to execute everyone he didn't like....Ted Nugent the same....In that way they are the same....lets include Joseph Stalin in the group.

I really don't want a goofball like him standing up for my gun rights....just give more ammunition to the other side....is that what we really want??? :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup...lets get a rope and head out the the bridge near Schaefer, ND. Lynchmob mentality is what governs nations like Iran, Might as well throw our legal system back 100 years.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Ted Nugent is a joke. I don't like a damn thing about him. His idealogy sucks, his music sucks and his hunting methods suck. Ol' Uncle Ted just moved to TX so he can shoot a bunch of exotics and whitetails inside a fence....

....and he calls his show "spirit of the wild"???? More like "spirit of the tame deer trapped inside a fence." Seriosuly, what a piece of ****. The guy is a complete lunatic and is as far right as Hillary is to the left. The image he presents makes all hunters look bad IMO.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll agree with him that laws and punishments should get tougher, but vigilante justice, throw out courts, etc.???? Come on, give us a break!!! The guy may mean well, but I personally know of several people (long term very respectable members) who have quit the NRA because of some of the stuff he says and does, presumably with the blessing of the NRA....Were it not for the spectre of Hillary and her group I might consider dropping my membership too.....


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I think Ted Nugent is the wrong person to have as a face and voice for our sport. I think Matt Jones has the guy pegged right. If he is differn't behind the scenes, then he is a bigger phony than I thought.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> If they find it acceptable to kill over a million unborn children , they should have no problem wiping out the scourge that murder, rape and torture other human beings.


I could not put it any better! Kill em all!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The NRA could use an injection of some people with a good head on their shoulders. My only solace is the fact that Nugent is as radical as the other side that opposes him.

Jones,
Come on you can't insult Uncle Teds music.

Free For All
Cat Scratch Fever
Strangle Hold


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah hes a joke, his show is a joke, and his music is a joke. Even though others on t.v. shows hunt on farms and what not. He portrays it to be a beautiful hunt and kill when in reality he just shot that damn thing that was penned up 40 yards away from him blind folded and spun in circles then set free to wonder right in front of him. To me thats not hunting. uke:

agree with you totally matt TED NUGENT IS A JOKE!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Teddi has gone to far and has gone past the point of no return when making comments that he has of late.


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

I think Ted is off his rocker.. I beleave everyone desirves a fair trial but I also beleave child molesters are lowwest scum on this earth I would have NO ill feeling towards shooting child molestors :sniper:


----------

